# My Poor Man's Milsub Is Ready



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Just heard from Jack Alexyon at IWW..

What can I say? The man is an artist. A watch I will probably never be able to afford, at least I can have a cool daily wear homage, with ETA 2824, hacking, SuperLuminova, sapphire.

I have a solid end link aftermarket oyster bracelet and a dozen NATOs to wear it on.

Thanks Jack!

(Photo by Jack)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch indeed, but it looks like the lume is different on the hands and pip.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

adrian said:


> Nice watch indeed, but it looks like the lume is different on the hands and pip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hands have a silver/chrome border, the dial markers have a white border, hence the appearance of different colors? I'll know for sure when I get it.

The bezel dot had to be done a few times, it didn't dry correctly the first two times, so that may explain the slightly darker color. Also the bezel dot had a darker color lume to begin with. The MkII dial had plain while SL as a base.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

here's a close up:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I think it was just an optical illusion from my side.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Duarte,

You post always got my interest.

Nice watch, would that be an O&W base? (case, movement, bezel)

Cheers,


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

pda4live said:


> Duarte,
> 
> You post always got my interest.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

No, it is a Singapore model Sandoz sub (not the Hong Kong model).

The O&W has an (IMHO) unsightly gap between the crown and crown guards. Teh Sandoz Singapore very closely matches the Rolex cas design, including even the drilled out lugs, and the ROyster styl case back. The bezel and crown are a better match too.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

My Sandoz arrived today! It's going to be a looonnnggg honeymoon









Thanks Jack!









On a NATO:





































Now, if you'll excuse us, we need some time alone...


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Part II

On an a nice aftermarket oyster bracelet with SELs and diver etxension:




























A lume shot










A wrsit shot on an 18mm Bond NATO. "Shaken, not stirred"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice shots Duarte, youve even recreated that authentic Bond moment with the strap too narrow for the lugs


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice shots Duarte, youve even recreated that authentic Bond moment with the strap too narrow for the lugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks. I thought about a wrist shot with a dinner jacket, but figured it would've been too much trouble..


----------

